# What supplements do you take?



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

What does your supplement cabinet look like? Mine has  2 different types of protein drinks. One is a post workout drink, the other's is a protein blend with 50% whey isolate(cold filtered), 30% milk protein and 20% caesin, and also contains probiotic enzymes. I also have a bulk creatine. My cabinet has saw  palmetto with pumpkin seed oil, stinging nettle root, fish oil, vitamin d3, n-acetyl cystein, glucosamine and chondroitin, b-12 injectable, multi-vitamin and sublingual dhea.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 24, 2012)

multivitamin, fish oil, green tea extract, evening primrose oil, baby aspirin, BCAAs, whey isolate, creatine monohydrate, glutamine, taurine.


...oh yeah and test prop, tren ace, anavar, mast/prop, arimidex, growth hormone, and IGF-1


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol well if we are adding that then test cyp, hcg, and anastrazole. Soon to be adding nandrolone decaonate and dianabol. VERY soon!


----------



## Hurt (Jun 24, 2012)

haha...I forgot to add HCG.  Also adding Eq, Test E, and later Winstrol and Halotestin.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 24, 2012)

Whey isolate protein, fish oil, B-12, vit C, vit D, multi vit and pre-workout. Once I get home will add TPP/NPP D-bols(wich at home alredy) Mast Prop/VAR, Bcaa`s,flexseed oil,casein protein,hcg,aromasin and hopefully some hgh.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 24, 2012)

Whey iso 2 flavors , casine protein,  glucosamine/chondroitin, bcaa's (thanx again pik  ), vit d, b12, flaxseed oil, fishoil , test cyp 250, prop 100, deca 300, xanni's for sleep on pm pin days


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 25, 2012)

Niacin, fish oil, red yeast rice, melatonin, glutamine, bcaa, b-12, garlic, saw palmetto, On Whey, dhea, zma, multi, calcium/magnessium, hcg, arimidex, test cyp, anavar, Liver aid, coq10.

Also have Tren A, Tren E, Test E, Dianabol, caber, letro, deca (eventually)


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 25, 2012)

Fish Oil,Saw Palmetto,Naicin,NAC,Multivitamin,B-6,Super B Complex,Vitamin C,L-Arginine,L-Citrulline,Bcaa,Creatine,Syntha-6 and Dymatize Casein protein,81mg baby aspirin,in refrigerator,HCG,Test Cyp,Masteron Eth,Deca,Caber,Aromasin,Proviron,cialis


----------



## Milo (Jun 25, 2012)

Multi
Fish Oil
Vitamin C
Glucosamine/MSM
Whey/Casein
MP Assault PWO


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 25, 2012)

WPI, cassien, multi, fish oil, BCAA's, CLA, green tea extract, prop, ace even tho I dropped it, still got a bunch of starke dbol that's overdosed like a mofo lol, stane, and pussy.


----------

